# fishing 3-mile



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

WE FINALLY GOT THE FIRST RED OF THE 3-MILE!!!CREDIT GOES TO MY HUSBAND TROUT WAS A HIT AND MISS I BELIEVE WE DID GOOD ON THEM BUT I HEARD NOT TOO MANY PEOPLE DID SO WELL AND THE LIGHTS ARE OUT THERE BUT NOT ON:boo HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER WILL START COOPERATING!!!! UNTIL NEXT TIME....GOOD LUCK TOO ALL!!! pss.. pics on hot spots facebook


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats on the red!!! I didnt catch squat lol!!! Were you the lady wearing the jogging pants with the pink stripe down the sides?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! I knew you could do it!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i went out there today and caught a eel and also my girls brand new penn 440ssg got ran over, and the jerk didnt even offer to pay for it but chris from hot spots offer to help us out thanks alot chris, u have my business forever!.


----------

